# Rally To Rescue........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

............has named Ryley's Run as Ambassadors!!!!!! Purina Pro-Plan Rally To Rescue notifed Ryley's Run that we are now official Ambassadors for their organization. This is without a doubt a very proud and humbling appointment and one that Ryley's Run is overjoyed to have received. Rally To Rescue is one of the premier non-profits dedicated to the entire field of rescue - adoption drives, mobile rescue clinics, nutritional issues, legislation, wellness education, etc etc..... and they were extremely taken by our dedication to rescue and local rescue groups. Homeward Bound GRR was also named as ambassadors so when everybody shows up for this years Ryley's Run(s) look for the purple tent that says RALLY TO RESCUE - we'll have them on both coasts to greet all of you (not to mention all the other things we're gonna have for you!!!) Visit their site www.rallytorescue.org


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is terrific news. Congrat's to you and Donna for your tireless efforts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait until June!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats. Wish I could make the NY one, but I"m sure it will be a great event.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great news. I sure hope we can make it to the Sacramento Ryley's Run. Only problem is, it's the weekend before we leave on vacation and that weekend is always crazy with cleaning the house and getting things set for the live-in dogsitter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news and a great honor. Ryleys Run is a great organization and really hope that one will be done in the south for I can attend. Great news.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! You guys have earned the honor! I think of you guys as a rescue for rescue! It is so comforting to know you guys are there working so hard and keeping us all positive!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, we gonna try to make it to the one in August in Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations! From what I've read, you are obviously very dedicated to your cause. This is a wonderful validation for you and your organization.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a great honor for ryley's run, will be in new york 08 with hannah and sadie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thrilled Ryley's Run is now an Ambassador. I've learned a lot about rescue since the first RR in 2006. I've also met some wonderful people along the way. 

"It's All About the Dogs!"
If we keep it that way ~ We can somehow make a Difference​


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve this is great news and well deserved !!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

congrats Steve...you and Donna and the rest ROCK!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Steve this is great news and well deserved !!!


Will we get to see you this year, Rob? You've been a great supporter since year one.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done for all your hard work if i was not in Engalnd i would come and join you.


Maggie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thrilled when I heard this news!! What an honor!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Will we get to see you this year, Rob? You've been a great supporter since year one.


Donna already contacted me about coming to this years event. I told her that right now I am not sure if I can attend. Two of my dogs would not be able to attend if I do come up. (Liam gets car sick and Lyndi is not the best social dog around other dogs). I take my dogs to my parents house when things like this come up, but I have to see if they will be back from their Alaska trip then. Then I will see about getting off from work and get someone to cover for me. 
So if I (and Hogan) can attend I know later. Hopefully if I do decide to come their will still be rooms available.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Kudos to you and Donna, Steve! You are both so well known for your tireless efforts in rescue. 

Ryley's Run is right around the corner--at least the New York state one is. We are looking into going. I did check the hotel web site and it said there were no rooms available for Friday night. But when I went to the discount travel web sites, they had rooms. At any rate, we need to decide soon.

Congrats again, Steve!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> Ryley's Run is right around the corner--at least the New York state one is. We are looking into going. I did check the hotel web site and it said there were no rooms available for Friday night. But when I went to the discount travel web sites, they had rooms. At any rate, we need to decide soon.
> 
> Congrats again, Steve!


 
Wow the rooms might be gone already.......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

:samurail:

i know we booked our room months ago, but i thought they might still have a few. there is another hotel right next to the Best Western that you might want to try. i'll try to find the name.


and, it's wonderful news, i was so happy to hear about it.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> :samurail:
> 
> i know we booked our room months ago, but i thought they might still have a few. there is another hotel right next to the Best Western that you might want to try. i'll try to find the name.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking its a Days Inn...but I'm not sure now. 

Edit - I just checked...the Best Western is 1228 Western Ave. and the Days Inn is 1230 Western Ave. so that must be the one.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad you found it - i was thinking Motel 6 for some reason and was checking their website and couldn't find anything.

i know it's the Best Western, a Dunkin Donuts and then the Days Inn - i think the DD and Days Inn share a parking lot.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's the Days Inn and they've just redone the place. They also accept Pets! I booked my room yesterday. Even though online said Friday was not available, it was. Check just to be sure. The Days Inn is convenient because you are even closer to Dunkin Donuts! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Wow the rooms might be gone already.......


Sorry I'm posting on the fly! Rob, I think Donna is checking with the hotel to see if she can reserve even more rooms. If not, Days Inn is just as close. They're right on top of each other. When we take the dogs out for a walk, we are standing practically in both lots.

I'll see what Donna says about the rooms. 

Cindy, I hope the balloon goes up this year. 

*Again, 
Thank you all for caring so much about the Dogs! We are hoping to make a difference for DVGRR this year. 

CA is hoping to make a difference in the lives of so many dogs that they take in.


*​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It's the Days Inn and they've just redone the place. They also accept Pets! I booked my room yesterday. Even though online said Friday was not available, it was. Check just to be sure. The Days Inn is convenient because you are even closer to Dunkin Donuts! LOL


 
ooooh...closer to Dunkin Donuts...I may need to change my reservation! :

Yes...FM is right...they all basically share the same parking lot. It's one big golden party!!

We are working on the balloon...pray for a sunny day again but this time we have to remember to ask the Weather Gods for no wind too please!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> ooooh...closer to Dunkin Donuts...I may need to change my reservation! :


you better not! Faith is ready for round two of the couch wars. except, it will be even tougher for her this year fighting with Jester, Oakly AND Caue instead of just the two of them! :bowl:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

..........watch out staying that close to a Dunkin Donuts you guys---when I flew out for Golf4Goldens I think I gained 5 lbs just off the one in front of the hotel---then another 10lbs from the steakhouse next to it!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't eat the Donuts Steve. It's all coffee for me.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I forget the name of the steakhouse in front of the hotel, but, they have some of the BEST prime rib!!!!!! (if that the same place--they have Dunkin Donuts on just abour every corner)


CORRECTION: I stayed at the Quality Inn on Western Ave. Probably gonna stay there again for the next tournament---LOVED the Prime Rib!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations - applause for the cause.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Congratulations - applause for the cause.


Now that is a good one!


----------

